# looking for some coffee beans for my Jura



## Sixty (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi all,

looking for some coffee beans for my Jura and came across this site

can anyone recommend/not recommend them? I'm searching for something strong with little acidity.

Many thanks


----------



## Sixty (Feb 18, 2015)

Sorry Glenn, am I not supposed to mention coffee websites? (I'm new here)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes, you can, but the original post title had that

For the first post it looked spammy


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Lavassa rosa


----------



## Sixty (Feb 18, 2015)

Sorry, was just trying to get an opinion on that site as I was considering ordering from them.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

They (Coffee Direct) are fine - what specific attributes are you looking for in a coffee?


----------



## Sixty (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm a bit of a newbie, so pardon my ignorance, but I like a strong coffee with low acidity. I got a Jura as a birthday present from my wife last month, and although I know what I like/don't like, I'm finding it difficult to know where to buy from. I drink my coffee black (generally) and don't like anything too sweet.

Just wanted to check that Coffee Direct were reputable before ordering.

Many thanks


----------

